# mod 59 VS 76



## adccouch (Sep 9, 2010)

Hi - My question is if you are excise 2 different lesions measuring the same do you use mod 59 or 76 on the second code?

i.e.
11642
11642-59

or


11642
11642-76

I thought I knew but the dr confused me now.

thanks
arica


----------



## hswift (Sep 9, 2010)

*mod 59 vs 76*

I would use modifier 59, it's a second distinct procedure.


----------



## ccompton (Sep 9, 2010)

Absolutely use the 59 modifier.  The 76 would be used if the patient had a visit for some reason, say a head cold, and then later in the afternoon twisted their ankle and needed to see the doctor again that same day for another E&M visit.  You would append the modifier 76 to the second E&M code to tell the payor that this was a repeat visit and not a duplicate billing.

There is a modifier class in Henderson, Nevada on Sept. 15th and the 20th.  Check out the web site www.codingedu.com to register if your interested.


----------

